# من هو مثلك الأعلى في الحياة؟



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كل شخص لديه قدوة بهذه الحياة , و كل فتاة تضع شخصية معروفة نصب عينيها و تتمنى لقاؤها*​​*.*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]فالقدوة أو المثل الأعلى مهم في حياتنا , ويمثل بالنسبة لنا مصدر للطموح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والإلهام , فنضع الأهداف و نجمع المعلومات لعلنا نقتدي به أو نصبح مثله[/FONT]**.*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]فماذا لو أتيحت لك الفرصة لقضاء يوم كامل برفقة شخص تعتبرينه قدوة لك؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]من سوف تختارين ومن هو مثلك الأعلى في الحياة؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 



​

*[FONT=&quot]بإنتظار مشاركاتكم[/FONT]**.*​​[/FONT]


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

[font=&quot]





> [font=&quot]*من سوف تختارين ومن هو مثلك الأعلى في الحياة؟*[/font]




امممممممم
[/font]الموضوع لحواء ​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا ذكره وجاوب يلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

مثلى الاعلى هو احد رجال الاعمال فى الوطن العربى 

وهو ( نجيب ساويرس )

شكرا روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

نورت يا كوكو


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

*أنا مثلي الأعلي والدي رحمه الله -الأعلي والوحيد-*
*بس مش هقدر أقبله تاني .... هو في الملكوت وأنا ربنا بقي يدبرهالي ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

ههههههههه

ربنا يكون معاك يا توين

نورت الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2011)

*انا مثلى الاعلى  البابا شنوده *

* ربنا يطول عمره *

* كالعاده موضوع جميل *

* ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

ميرسي يا ارق كاندي

نورتيني


----------



## GeoMotorizer (18 يناير 2011)

*مش واحد 
يعني في كل حاجة في حياتي ليها مثل أعلي
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

اهااااااااااا
ميرسي ليك علي مرورك


----------



## Ramy.W (18 يناير 2011)

geomotorizer قال:


> *مش واحد
> يعني في كل حاجة في حياتي ليها مثل أعلي
> *


طبعاً أنا منهم يا جورج هههههههه.
مثلي الأعلى الشهيد مارجرجس .


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

ramy.w قال:


> طبعاً أنا منهم يا جورج هههههههه.
> مثلي الأعلى الشهيد مارجرجس .




ميرسي ليك

بركة صلاته تكون معنا 

امين


----------



## GeoMotorizer (19 يناير 2011)

ramy.w قال:


> طبعاً أنا منهم يا جورج هههههههه.
> مثلي الأعلى الشهيد مارجرجس .


**
......


----------



## حمورابي (19 يناير 2011)

*تحية

اعتقد ان افضل مثل للإنسان هو الحرية والخروج من العبودية التي يصنعها الانسان للإنسان الاخر وكم كنتُ اتمنى وجود اشخاص مثل تفكير وشعور وتطبيق هذا الانسان الذي لم يرضى ان يعيش تحت العبودية حتى لو كلف الامر حياتهُ . 





Che Guevara​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا ليك 

نورتني


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2011)

أنا بتعلم من كل شخصيه 
فى حياتى شيئ
فكل ما قابلتهم لهم فضل على
أمى أبى أصدقائى ... ألخ


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

جميل يا استاذي

شكرا ليك علي مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية
> 
> اعتقد ان افضل مثل للإنسان هو الحرية والخروج من العبودية التي يصنعها الانسان للإنسان الاخر وكم كنتُ اتمنى وجود اشخاص مثل تفكير وشعور وتطبيق هذا الانسان الذي لم يرضى ان يعيش تحت العبودية حتى لو كلف الامر حياتهُ .
> 
> ...




تماااااااااام 

كدة


----------

